# Mount Zirkel Wildeness exploration continued...



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Day 3: More of the same...



























One more for good measure before calling it good...


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

No groover or firepan required for sled camping? 

Looks awesome!


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice work dudes!!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Heads up...unless you were camped outside the wilderness area, you might want to not post the photos of the snowmobile (as far as I know it is illegal in wilderness and lots of our ranger friends are members of the 'ol buzz.)


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Actually use poop bags and pack everything out. Our camp site was in a parking lot in the summer, so figured we weren't doing and damage and opted against the fire pan and brought a stereo instead. Probably should have brought a pan anyway since there's really no reason not to. Good times!


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Skiing was in wilderness. Camping and sleds were in national forest, never in wilderness. No issues with camping and sledding there. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome post Frenchy. Looks like a great time.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks Ian! It ain't paddling but it's a close second


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Good to see a TR in the winter buzz it looks like conditions are great up that way - good luck on future missions.. 

It seems around the zones we hang out in anyway that more and more folks are using the sled to get out to nearly impossible points of access to wilderness areas and then hiking into the goods. Nice work boys!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Kickin ass and takin names. It is good to see a proper TR with pics on here. Way to get it done up there this year, frenchy. Nice obscure zone too. Looks like an awesome trip.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Impressive lines, but more impressive fire pit. Nice work guys.


----------



## canoewild (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful photos of what appears to be an awesome time in the backcountry. I am very jealous.
Tom Hyde


----------



## atchee (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice photo's of the dome. I take it that camp was in the parking lot of S. Elk.

Looks like a great time


----------

